# Grüsse nach Deutschland



## sps-concept (24 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich schicke mal wieder paar Grüsse nach Deutschland mit paar Bildern






















André


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Juni 2007)

Hallo André,

hat dich UG auf seine Südseeinsel eingeladen?
Wie auch immer, viel Spaß!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (24 Juni 2007)

*;-)*

Hallo Onkel,

tolle Idee *g*  nein ist woanders...

André


----------



## volker (25 Juni 2007)

wo denn?
urlaub oder arbeit?


----------



## sps-concept (26 Juni 2007)

*Bilder*

Hallo Volker,

in Südchina.. Ist kein Urlaub - auch wenn die Bilder anderes vermuten lassen.

André


----------



## OHGN (27 Juni 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> in Südchina.. Ist kein Urlaub - auch wenn die Bilder anderes vermuten lassen.


Wo Du dich so rumtreibst...
Na ein Glück, dass ich beruflicherseits von so was verschont bleibe!


----------



## Tobi P. (1 Juli 2007)

Wieso? Ich hätte absolut nichts gegen einen Auslandseinsatz einzuwenden, das wäre sicher mal eine sehr interessante Erfahrung. Leider habe ich dafür als E-Installateur wohl eher keine Möglichkeit, so dass es bei meinen privaten Einsätzen in meinem Haus in Polen bleiben wird. Schade 


Gruß Tobi


PS: Ich weiss, dass so ein Auslandseinsatz einiges an Stress und Problemen bedeuten kann und wird. Mit Urlaub lässt sich das absolut nicht vergleichen. Aber es gibt halt Erfahrungen, die man mal gemacht haben sollte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hätte absolut nichts gegen einen Auslandseinsatz einzuwenden, das wäre sicher mal eine sehr interessante Erfahrung. Leider habe ich dafür als E-Installateur wohl eher keine Möglichkeit, so dass es bei meinen privaten Einsätzen in meinem Haus in Polen bleiben wird.



Wenn du daran Spass hast, dann solltest du dich nach einem entsprechenden Job umsehen. Gerade für Auslanfs-IB's werden meines Wissens immer brauchbare und vor allen Dingen willige Leute gesucht ...
Aber stell es dir nicht so leicht vor. Wenn ich alleine an den Flug nach Südchina denke, dann tut mir Andre schon leid (min. 13 Stunden ...)

@Andre:
Ich hoffe, das Drumherum ist wenigstens gut ...


----------



## Junior (1 Juli 2007)

Also ich habe lediglich die Hauptschule besucht und danach eine Lehre als
KFZ Mechaniker, (nannte man Damals noch Autoschlosser) abgeschlossen.
Seit ca. 15 Jahren reise ich beruflich als Service Engineer im Schiffstechnik bereich um die Welt. Als Anhang mal ein Bild aus Dalian in Nordchina.
Ich hätte in jungen Jahren nie gedacht das ich mal weiter als bis ins benachbarte Ausland kommen würde. Allerdings bin ich Wassermann und die sind ja bekanntlich immer sehr dem Neuen und Unbekannten aufgeschlossen.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Markus (1 Juli 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wo Du dich so rumtreibst...
> Na ein Glück, dass ich beruflicherseits von so was verschont bleibe!


 

jepp - ist auch nix für weicheier...

@die anderen
ich könnte mir das leben anders nicht mehr vorstellen. gut - ich haben meine auslandseinsätze stark reduziert, aber alle paar monate pakt es mich dann auch wieder und ich muss raus...
war vor zwei wochen selbst in china, in chongquin - 30millionen stadt...

das schöne an dem leben sind die vielen bekanntschaften. habe im frühjahr in spanien wieder einen kerl getroffen mit dem ich mich 2004 mal vor irgendeiner disco in china mit ner horde chinesen geprügelt habe. naja gut wir zwei zusammen ziehen das unglück auch irgendwie an, als wir uns vor ein paar wochen in der türkei getroffen haben hatte ich am ende auch wieder ein messer am hals. auf der selben baustelle waren leute ich ich schon auf baustellen sonst wo auf der welt getroffen habe. in österreich trifft man einen däne den von vor jahren in schweden kennengelernt hat. und jeder kennt jeden und die geschichten der leute gehen um die welt...

ich denke bei mir geht das noch oder inzwischen wieder, weil ich durchaus auch mal einige wochen am stück daheim bin und meine längsten einsätze bisher 4-6 wochen waren. aber die richtigen hardcore-monteure und inbetriebnehmer, die wenn überhaupt nur alle 3 monate heimkommen, die tun sich natürlich mit dem gesellschaflichen leben daheim und insbesondere mit einer beziehung sehr schwer...

@tobi
reisegeile leute sind fast überall gesucht...


----------



## TobiasA (2 Juli 2007)

Außendienst ist so'n Ding für sich. Der größte Nachteil daran ist eigentlich, dass es nur wenige Frauen mitmachen und es nicht immer Spaß macht, für längere Zeit getrennt zu sein. Aber man muss das einfach mal erlebt haben. Man erlebt die schrägsten Dinger, lernt andere Leute kennen, kennt andere Kulturen, und die Stammtisch- Anekdoten gehen einem glaube ich nie aus  
Ich bin bislang nur in Deutschland rumgekommen, meine Kollegen waren schon in Bahrain, Lettland, Taiwan... Aber ich bin ja auch erst Anfang 24, ich hab' ja noch Zeit. Ich krieg' ja noch nicht das Grüne hinter den Ohren weggewaschen  
Auf Montage erlebt man Sachen, die einem in "normalen" Firmen schlicht und ergreifend versagt bleiben, wenn man morgens um acht mit dem gleichen Kram wieder anfängt, den man am letzten Tag um Punkt fünf hat liegenlassen. Manchmal packt man tief in die Sch..., manchmal trifft man absolut schräge Typen, und manchmal entstehen Bekanntschaften quer über die ganze Landkarte. Außendienst bereichert unheimlich.

Interessant finde ich auch das Netzwerk von Bekanntschaften, das du dir da aufbaust- man kennt irgendwann für alles irgendwen, der das kann oder jemanden weiß, der das weiß...

@Namenskollege:
Wo kommst du denn her? Als E-Installateur hast du vielleicht im Schiffbau gute Chancen. Aber wenn du sowieso 'n Hang zur Industrietechnik hast, dann ist jetzt im Moment die Gelegenheit, sich was in der Richtung zu suchen. Im Moment suchen viele händeringend Facharbeiter und sind auch gewillt, sich "Quereinsteiger" (der du ja eigentlich nicht wirklich bist) zu eigenen Spezialisten auszubilden.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Juli 2007)

Ich wohne im Raum Düsseldorf. Ja, so ein bisschen in der Welt herumkommen das wäre schon was. Aber momentan steht eine berufliche Veränderung erst mal nicht zur Debatte, ich will erst mal den Meister machen und dann noch ein paar SPS-Schulungen. Bin zwar extrem fit auf der Easy und der Logo, aber bei "richtigen" SPSen stehe ich noch am Anfang. Aber man wächst ja bekanntlich mit den Aufgaben 
Ausserdem ist mein derzeitiger Job nicht gerade schlecht und auch Überstunden werden wirklich großzügig honoriert (obwohl es manchmal doch etwas viel ist, letzte Woche knapp 80h geackert und diese Woche siehts auch nicht besser aus *grmbl*)


Gruß Tobi


----------



## TobiasA (2 Juli 2007)

Willkommen im Club. Habe gerade abgestempelt  

Eben, man wächst an seinen Aufgaben. Und daran, wenn man alten Hasen über die Schulter schaut... Ohne diese alten Hasen würde ich heute noch Heizkessel zusammenbauen. Aber das hat irgendwie keinen Spaß gemacht.   Um einfach zu lernen, wie man dieses oder jenes Problem lösen kann, ist das Forum hier große Klasse. Ich lese hier fast jedes Thema mit, und irgendwo ist immer was Neues.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Werner54 (3 Juli 2007)

*Arbeitszeitgesetz*



Tobi P. schrieb:


> letzte Woche knapp 80h geackert und diese Woche siehts auch nicht besser aus


HalloTobi, 
das Arbeitszeitgesetz sieht dafür Geldbußen bis zu 15000€ vor, hoffentlich weiß das dein Chef!


----------



## zotos (3 Juli 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> HalloTobi,
> das Arbeitszeitgesetz sieht dafür Geldbußen bis zu 15000€ vor, hoffentlich weiß das dein Chef!



100%Ack. 

Plus: Wenn was passiert und wenn es nur ein Autounfall auf dem nach Hause weg ist. Zeigt die Gewerbeaufsicht ein erhebliches Interesse. An der Arbeitszeit und die Berufsgenossenschaft frägt da auch noch mal nach.


----------



## HDD (3 Juli 2007)

Hi,
viele wissen nicht was da auf Sie zukommen kann! Kenne Firmen die sind sehr hart bestraft worden, weil ständig über 10 Stunden am Tag gearbeitet wurde. Und wenn es einen Tödlichenunfall gibt und der Staatsanwalt steht vor der Tür dann will ich den Chef bzw. Betriebsleiter nicht sein.

HDD


----------



## DEGO (3 Juli 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> HalloTobi,
> das Arbeitszeitgesetz sieht dafür Geldbußen bis zu 15000€ vor, hoffentlich weiß das dein Chef!



das problem daran ist das auch der Arbeiter eine Geldstrafe bekommt die nicht vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt werden darf.
aber was nützt es wenn man um seinen Arbeitzplatz kämpfen muss bzw. die Projekte voran kommen müssen und man der einzige Verfügbare ist
Rekord lag bei mir letztes Jahr bei 22 und 18 Stunden an einem Stück.
Davor fast ein Jahr durchgehend mit 12-14 Stunden, inklusive Samstag und Sonntag. War halt ein grösseres Projekt bei dem ich Produktionsbedingt nicht nach 10 Stunden nach Hause gehen konnte.
Seit letztem jahr habe ich aber diese Stundenzahl rapide runtergefahren. Irgendwann sagt der Körper einem schon was noch geht.
Danken tuts einem auch keiner, die Freundin leidet darunter, Geld stimmt als "Lediger" eh nicht und und und ......
Die Rechtliche und Versicherungs Lage mal ganz beiseite gelassen.


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Juli 2007)

Tja, das weiss der Chef mit Sicherheit. Aber es scheint ihm wohl egal zu sein.
Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 34 durchgearbeiteten Stunden. Da war ich allerdings noch als freiberuflicher Strippenzieher für ne Veranstaltungstechnik-Bude quer durch Deutschland unterwegs. Bin danach in nem großen Flightcase eingeschlafen und habe bis zum Abbau darin gepennt  
Geldstrafe: Bevor irgend so ein verdammtes Bürokratenarschloch auch nur einen Cent von mir bekommt, geh ich lieber in den Knast :twisted: Ist doch auch besser, endlich mal richtig ausruhen und Cheffe kann schauen, dass er nen anderen Sklaven findet 

Wenn ich mal dazurechne, was ich sonst noch alles ausserhalb der Fa. am laufen habe, komme ich übrigens schon auf fast hundert Stunden die Woche.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## DEGO (4 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Geldstrafe: Bevor irgend so ein verdammtes Bürokratenarschloch auch nur einen Cent von mir bekommt, geh ich lieber in den Knast :twisted: Ist doch auch besser, endlich mal richtig ausruhen und Cheffe kann schauen, dass er nen anderen Sklaven findet


oder so 

bis jetzt war ich persönlich noch nicht arbeitsbedingt im ausland
aktuell bin ich bis 2009 von daheim getrennt, worüber ich mich natürlich sehr freue :???:
wenn jemand also noch einen alternativ job für mich hat? Die Word Bewerbungsdatei ist jederzeit im hintergrund geöffnet


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 34 durchgearbeiteten Stunden. Da war ich allerdings noch als freiberuflicher Strippenzieher für ne Veranstaltungstechnik-Bude quer durch Deutschland unterwegs.
> ...


So etwas hat wahrscheinlich jeder mal gehabt, in Ausnahmen geht das auch. aber ich kann Firmen nicht verstehen, in denen permanent alle unter Strom stehen, da fehlt das Personal und die Planung.
(Als Freiberufler untersteht Du nicht dem Arbeitsrecht, gerade die Veranstaltungstechnik nutzt das mit den "Freien" dazu aus)
Wenn es kurzfristig mal eng wird, kein Problem, aber wenn man einen Auftrag annimmt, der mit normalen Mitteln nicht zu bewätigen ist, müßen Leute dazu. Gerade als Programmierer sollte nach 8-9 Stunden Schicht sein, danach ist die Konzentration viel zugering. Die Fehler die man da macht , bescheren einem wieder die Überstunden am nächsten Tag.
Wie gesagt nix gegen Überstunden z.B. bei Inbetriebnahme oder Montage.
Wenn was passiert auch mehr als 10 Stunden, aber wenn eine Arbeit von Anfang an nicht unter 10 Stunden zu schaffen ist.... Strafe muss sein.



Tobi P. schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mal dazurechne, was ich sonst noch alles ausserhalb der Fa. am laufen habe, komme ich übrigens schon auf fast hundert Stunden die Woche.
> Gruß Tobi


Was man so nebenher macht zählt leider nicht, bei manchen Leuten sollte man das mal überprüfen.


----------



## zotos (4 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> So etwas hat wahrscheinlich jeder mal gehabt, in Ausnahmen geht das auch.
> ...



Da gibt es auch meines Wissens nach eine Regelung die solche Ausnahmen ermöglichen. Aber selbst bei solchen Ausnahmefällen kann der Arbeitgeber Stil beweisen und wenn es z. B. mal 16h wurden ein Taxi für die Heimfahrt und am nächsten Tag für die Fahrt zur arbeit zahlen.

Da bei uns ist die Geschäftsführung da aber sehr darauf achtet und mein Abteilungsleiter eine Abmahnung bekommen würde wenn einer aus unserer Abteilung da mehrfach dagegen verstößt ist der auch sehr empfindlich was das angeht. Dazu müssen zwischen Arbeitsende und Arbeitsbeginn 11 Sunden liegen was auch oft zu Problemen führt. 

Weil das ja eigentlich ein Reise Thread ist: Für die Arbeitszeitregelung gilt übrigens das Territorialprinzip d.h. die Reglungen von dem Land in dem man ist zählt. Daher kann man auf Baustellen im Ausland oft deutlich länger arbeiten. Wo bei wir das nach Möglichkeit auch dann versuchen es bei 10h Arbeitszeit/Tag zu belassen. Wo bei ich das von SOP kenne das man das oft nicht Arbeitszeit nennen kann da ist oft viel Wartezeit dabei.



jabba schrieb:


> ...
> aber wenn eine Arbeit von Anfang an nicht unter 10 Stunden zu schaffen ist.... Strafe muss sein.



100% Ack


----------



## kiestumpe (4 Juli 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> So etwas hat wahrscheinlich jeder mal gehabt, in Ausnahmen geht das auch. aber ich kann Firmen nicht verstehen, in denen permanent alle unter Strom stehen, da fehlt das Personal und die Planung.


Kenne das leider auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Die Firma konnte nicht mehr agieren, sondern nur noch reagieren, die Überstunden wuchsen und wuchsen und einer nach dem anderen schied aus. Als die Abteilung schliesslich zweimal "verheizt" war (hatte zwischenzeitlich auch was anderes) meldete die Firma Insolvenz an - und die ist bis heute nicht abgeschlossen. Da sich das mit der Zeit herum spricht, wollte natürlich auch keiner mehr dort anfangen - und so bricht schliesslich der ganze Laden zusammen.
Ich kann nur raten, wenn dies häufiger vorkommen sollte und auch kein Ende in Sicht ist - spätestens wenn aber kein Geld mehr kommt, sich anderweitig umzusehen.
Gruss und guten Appetit


----------

